# C*cking, Red light jumping, Cycling pieces of S***



## HeroicBroccoli

So yesterday I had the pleasure of nearly running over two cyclists and then almost t-boning another car in order to avoid said cyclists. Here is a handy diagram to show you what happened.



I was coming from the bottom, turning right, we're the only green light and it's usually fine, the green line shows where I was planning to go.

For some reason, two cyclist, a man and a woman, neither of which were wearing a helmet came down their lane (on the wrong side of the road due to cars) AND didn't bother to even go around the right side of their traffic light and cut across my path. (The red line shows where they went)

So I had to slam the breaks and swerve to the left, the orange line shows where I went, had to then stop, reverse and do a U turn to go where I was originally intending to.

Needless to say my language would have put a sailor to shame. I only wish there had been a policeman there.


----------



## Otley

I came across a cycling bell end also today.
I'm coming uphill to a 4 way junction with traffic lights, cyclist in front, quite slow as it's uphill, I'm hanging back a little to give him space. We clear the lights, I've got enough room to make a safe pass giving him plenty of room. Over the crest of the hill and away down the other side towards the next village. 
Next set of lights are on red, engine brake on and start to reduce speed hoping to catch the lights as they change. 
Cyclist has caught me up at this point, common sense says hang back a little, wagon driver gave a little time and space to get past, I'll repay the compliment. Not this [email protected], up onto the pavement to my left, up the inside of the wagon, looked to make sure no one emerging from his left (only other access road) back onto the road in front of me, through the red light and away.
Light turn to green and I've got to now sit behind him until I find another safe overtake, he didn't seem too keen to jump up on the pavement to let me past now! To$$er. :x


----------



## NickG

I'm a cyclist myself, but agree that 99% of them are complete As**oles!!

If they're not being oblivious like in your post then they're being pedantic road warriors and act like C***s for the sake of it. Bearing in mind it's a cyclist's safety at stake here you'd have thought some would have more sense!


----------



## anthony_839

I cylce as well and i agrre most others are complete twats!

I hate it when they ride 2 or even 3 a brest ...

I cant belive how some people ride its a joke! And they wonder why people dont like them

And why they have accidents


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

I'm not cyclist bashing at all, having spent over a month commuting across london and having done Land's End to John o' Groats 3 times for different charities I think I've earnt my cyclist status. However, I like to think I'm a pretty good driver, and if it had been someone less experienced or distracted those two may very well have been hit head on.


----------



## mighTy Tee

Round our way we have a lot of adjacent cycleways, the local school kids use the religiously, however most mamils prefer to risk their lives on the main highway rather than use the empty and infinitely safer cycleway.


----------



## misano03

The rant from Brocc's has made me laugh, these type of occurrences happen so often its actually quite frightening yet nothing seems to be addressed in law about it yet as paying motorists we are screwed at every opportunity! :evil:


----------



## Spandex

misano03 said:


> The rant from Brocc's has made me laugh, these type of occurrences happen so often its actually quite frightening yet nothing seems to be addressed in law about it yet as paying motorists we are screwed at every opportunity! :evil:


I think the law has it pretty much covered. It's illegal and if the Police see a cyclist jump the lights they seem to nick them the same as they would a car.

To be honest, as annoying as red light jumping cyclists are (and as a daily pedestrian in London, I can confirm they annoy the crap out of me) the biggest danger is from cars doing it. It seems that jumping the lights has become more and more common these days - partly due to people not understanding that you have to stop on amber, and partly due to people who know the laws but just think they're too important to wait.


----------



## cheechy

Frightening then that there is a movement to change the law around presumption of guilt to the driver unless proved otherwise. Certainly dont see the need for it and indeed these examples only go to show that the law should not change. Too many cyclists think that the onus is on the driver to accommodate them rather than sharing the road.


----------



## X5TUU

anthony_839 said:


> I hate it when they ride 2 or even 3 a brest ...


I live on the edge of Northumberland and its very common around my area on B-roads with 50 and 70 limits to find MAMIL's 4 and 5 abreast spanning both lanes, who refuse to move into line to allow traffic to progress.

its not even a rare occasion when they refuse to alter their formation and then when drivers beep and move to drive through them they swing kicks at car doors ... complete kernts


----------



## anthony_839

X5TUU said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when they ride 2 or even 3 a brest ...
> 
> 
> 
> I live on the edge of Northumberland and its very common around my area on B-roads with 50 and 70 limits to find MAMIL's 4 and 5 abreast spanning both lanes, who refuse to move into line to allow traffic to progress.
> 
> its not even a rare occasion when they refuse to alter their formation and then when drivers beep and move to drive through them they swing kicks at car doors ... complete kernts
Click to expand...

yep seen that as well and a good thing about having a turbo car  loud whoosh and pop right up behind them scars them into moving ... lol 
and when ive seen then try and kick my car stopped right in front of them they all of a sudden think they need to ride in the other direction...


----------



## james_2k

now i dont cycle and they do my head in, but regarding cycling 2 side by side, its legal and actually recommended.

:http://ukcyclelaws.blogspot.co.uk/p/the-laws-according-to-highway-code.html

it is max 2 side by side though, any more is bad.


----------



## anthony_839

Lol nice pic 

Driving down a country road where there is just enough room to get past when there is only 1 of them its stupid to riding down 2 by 2 ....And also illegal on narrow roads  according to the link ypu posted
i woukd like to see how they react when they come across the same thing and they are driving


----------



## Spandex

anthony_839 said:


> Lol nice pic
> 
> Driving down a country road where there is just enough room to get past when there is only 1 of them its stupid to riding down 2 by 2 ....And also illegal on narrow roads  according to the link ypu posted
> i woukd like to see how they react when they come across the same thing and they are driving


It's not illegal on a narrow road, and I've not found anything to say it's specifically illegal to ride more than two abreast on any road.

The Highway Code uses the words 'should' and 'must' very deliberately - when something is a legal requirement, it will say you 'must' do it. When it is a recommendation it will say you 'should' do it. There is a separate issue that the Highway Code is generally treated as a description of how a careful and considerate driver would behave, so to drive in a way that conflicts with it could be seen as driving without due care and attention, even if no specific law has been broken. How that would apply to cyclists though, I'm not sure.


----------



## Spandex

I've never really seen the issue with cyclists (or horse riders, or OAPs, or whatever) slowing me down though... I'm basically sitting in a comfy chair with a big engine, so how much of an inconvenience is it to slow down for a bit, then speed up again?


----------



## Skeee

Spandex said:


> I've never really seen the issue with cyclists (or horse riders, or OAPs, or whatever) slowing me down though... I'm basically sitting in a comfy chair with a big engine, so how much of an inconvenience is it to slow down for a bit, then speed up again?


 +1 Wot he said!


----------



## Skeee

mighTy Tee said:


> Round our way we have a lot of adjacent cycleways, the local school kids use the religiously, however most mamils prefer to risk their lives on the main highway rather than use the empty and infinitely safer cycleway.


What's a cycleway? (I live in the South West)


----------



## Shug750S

Skeee said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Round our way we have a lot of adjacent cycleways, the local school kids use the religiously, however most mamils prefer to risk their lives on the main highway rather than use the empty and infinitely safer cycleway.
> 
> 
> 
> What's a cycleway? (I live in the South West)
Click to expand...

It's where the council paint a separate lane at the edge of the road often just for the 3 or 4 people an hour who pedal along it, making the main carrageway even narrower. Gets worse when the Lycra louts don't even use it, and block the main traffic flow.


----------



## Spandex

Shug750S said:


> Gets worse when the Lycra louts don't even use it, and block the main traffic flow.


Yeah, bloody cyclists, using the road that their tax has paid for...


----------



## Pugwash69

I used to cycle to work for a long time and many of the cycle paths in Peterborough were shocking! Pedestrians and broken glass, loose gravel, school kids cycling at 5mph etc. I had the cycling trousers though. 8)


----------



## Shug750S

Spandex said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gets worse when the Lycra louts don't even use it, and block the main traffic flow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, bloody cyclists, using the road that their tax has paid for...
Click to expand...

Was getting at the ones who insist on riding 2 or 3 abreast and blocking the road, or the ones who ride right in the middle, it takes ages to find somewhere to get past them, and then they just ride straight through the red light and get in your bloody way again.

What's the point of spending loads of cash creating special lanes and then they don't use them?

Happens all the time in London.


----------



## Skeee

Shug750S said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gets worse when the Lycra louts don't even use it, and block the main traffic flow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, bloody cyclists, using the road that their tax has paid for...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was getting at the ones who insist on riding 2 or 3 abreast and blocking the road, or the ones who ride right in the middle, it takes ages to find somewhere to get past them, and then they just ride straight through the red light and get in your bloody way again.
> 
> What's the point of spending loads of cash creating special lanes and then they don't use them?
> 
> Happens all the time in London.
Click to expand...

 But if you ride a foot or two from the gutter then half the cars tend to 'pass' you inches away without slowing down rather then overtaking, ie going around. Fucking great when the car behind that one hasn't even noticed there is a cyclist in front!

Also if riding a couple feet from the gutter, and faced with an uneven or wet drain or pothole, swerving out gets scary, whereas swerving in towards the gutter isn't.

But running a red light regardless whether you're in a 38t artic, a car, motorbike or pushbike is illegal and wrong.
Although if a car or artic does it then I suspect the casualty count will be higher!


----------



## brian1978

I nearly killed a cyclist yesterday, stupid bastard came tearing through a red light and nearly right under my wheels. :?

closest I have ever came to knocking a person down.


----------



## YoungOldUn

Why is it that normally sane courteous people change into complete louts and morons once they don Lycra, place a helmet on their heads and mount a 2 wheeled steed?

I walk my dog every day around the local Marina and nearly every day we are forced to squeeze against railings because there are cyclist coming towards us or up behind us. There are signs asking cyclist to 'Dismount' but I have never seen anyone with a bike dismount and walk with it where the path narrows.

I therefore conclude that it must be something to do with the Lycra squeezing their brains that causes the problem both on the pathways and on the roads. :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

YoungOldUn said:


> Why is it that normally sane courteous people change into complete louts and morons once they don Lycra, place a helmet on their heads and mount a 2 wheeled steed?
> 
> I walk my dog every day around the local Marina and nearly every day we are forced to squeeze against railings because there are cyclist coming towards us or up behind us. There are signs asking cyclist to 'Dismount' but I have never seen anyone with a bike dismount and walk with it where the path narrows.
> 
> I therefore conclude that it must be something to do with the Lycra squeezing their brains that causes the problem both on the pathways and on the roads. :lol:


Are you Jeremy Clarkson? :lol:


----------



## firediamonduk

I think it is a 2 wheel thing as Motor cyclists are often just as bad. You would like to think as a car driver they would know there is a blind spot around the rear wheel of a car, yet in traffic cyclists and motorbikes seem intent on sitting in that specific spot so you know it is there somewhere but cant see the bloody thing...!

On a specific cyclist note, you have got to wonder why, when im sure most of them drive a car as well, when they get on a bike they suddenly think that none of the rules apply to them anymore when in actual fact they are exactly the same rules as when in a car!!!

Best one i have heard is:

a friend in a member of the institute of advanced motorists and a couple of months ago he was telling me about a column written by the vice president of the IAM i think it was complaining that he was riding his bike along a road and a car opened his car door and took him off the bike. Now yes the car should have looked in his mirror, however as the VP of the IAM you would like to think that he would know the highway code well enough to know you are supposed to be over a meter away from parked cars when passing them... for that very reason lol


----------



## barry_m2

I find the trouble with cyclists (majority I have come across) is that they cant ride in a straight line. Weaving around at the side of the road completely unaware of what is approaching from behind as 99.9% of them dont have mirrors.

I'm not going to cross onto the other side of the road when overtaking a cyclist and risk having a head on collision with another car at what could be a combined impact of 80+mph, and potentially seriously injuring upto 8 people in said cars. So, if they can't ride in a straight line, or ride safely on the road, that's going to be their problem. And same goes for those who wear headphones while riding, blissfully unaware of their surroundings and any dangers.

So, risk a head on at 80+ injuring upto 8 or more people, or the cyclist.... you do the risk assessment 

:lol:

EDIT to add.... and as for the Lycra clad riders... racing on the public highway is illegal. Which dressed in lycra on your race bike, is racing. If you're not racing, there where is your safety gear (apart from on your head)?


----------



## Spandex

barry_m2 said:


> I find the trouble with cyclists (majority I have come across) is that they cant ride in a straight line. Weaving around at the side of the road completely unaware of what is approaching from behind as 99.9% of them dont have mirrors.
> 
> I'm not going to cross onto the other side of the road when overtaking a cyclist and risk having a head on collision with another car at what could be a combined impact of 80+mph, and potentially seriously injuring upto 8 people in said cars. So, if they can't ride in a straight line, or ride safely on the road, that's going to be their problem. And same goes for those who wear headphones while riding, blissfully unaware of their surroundings and any dangers.
> 
> So, risk a head on at 80+ injuring upto 8 or more people, or the cyclist.... you do the risk assessment
> 
> :lol:
> 
> EDIT to add.... and as for the Lycra clad riders... racing on the public highway is illegal. Which dressed in lycra on your race bike, is racing. If you're not racing, there where is your safety gear (apart from on your head)?


Am I missing something? I've never found it particularly difficult to safely overtake cyclists. Am I an unbelievably talented driver, or are other drivers just making a massive deal out of a simple manoeuvre just so they can have a moan?

I'm assuming you manage to overtake slower moving cars without all that melodrama, so a bike should be easy. Just hang back, wait till it's safe to overtake and do it.


----------



## barry_m2

Spandex said:


> Am I missing something? I've never found it particularly difficult to safely overtake cyclists. Am I an unbelievably talented driver, or are other drivers just making a massive deal out of a simple manoeuvre just so they can have a moan?


Yes, completely missing it! I have no problem overtaking cyclists what so ever. I approach them and pass without slowing down and without giving them 10 meters of space. If they weave about at the side of the road and get too close to me as I overtake that's their problem.  I hope that clears it up for you.


----------



## Spandex

barry_m2 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something? I've never found it particularly difficult to safely overtake cyclists. Am I an unbelievably talented driver, or are other drivers just making a massive deal out of a simple manoeuvre just so they can have a moan?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, completely missing it! I have no problem overtaking cyclists what so ever. I approach them and pass without slowing down and without giving them 10 meters of space. If they weave about at the side of the road and get too close to me as I overtake that's their problem.  I hope that clears it up for you.
Click to expand...

No no, I was wondering why you had a problem overtaking them *safely*.


----------



## Danny732

barry_m2 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something? I've never found it particularly difficult to safely overtake cyclists. Am I an unbelievably talented driver, or are other drivers just making a massive deal out of a simple manoeuvre just so they can have a moan?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, completely missing it! I have no problem overtaking cyclists what so ever. I approach them and pass without slowing down and without giving them 10 meters of space. If they weave about at the side of the road and get too close to me as I overtake that's their problem.  I hope that clears it up for you.
Click to expand...

Good way to end up in court when you run one of them over.


----------



## bristolmatt

I agree that cyclists who jump red lights, weave in and out of traffic and undertake at speed etc. are idiots, but there are just as many idiots in cars and idiots on motorbikes with similarly idiotic behaviour.

If you wonder why cyclists weave about sometimes or ride away from the gutter, try getting on a bike and riding the UK roads a bit and you'll soon learn why. The gutters are full of all sorts of shit that you hardly ever have to deal with in a car. Broken glass, random rocks, potholes that your front wheel can disappear down, drain covers, diesel spills - all things that could potentially have you off in an instant and under that car coming up behind that has decided they can't be bothered to cross the white line and give you a decent passing gap.


----------



## barry_m2

Spandex said:


> barry_m2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something? I've never found it particularly difficult to safely overtake cyclists. Am I an unbelievably talented driver, or are other drivers just making a massive deal out of a simple manoeuvre just so they can have a moan?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, completely missing it! I have no problem overtaking cyclists what so ever. I approach them and pass without slowing down and without giving them 10 meters of space. If they weave about at the side of the road and get too close to me as I overtake that's their problem.  I hope that clears it up for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no, I was wondering why you had a problem overtaking them *safely*.
Click to expand...

I do overtake them very safely, by not risking a head on collision by crossing into oncoming traffic. I leave them plenty of room as unlike most people, I am well aware of how wide my car is and can see that I am overtaking a pushbike, not a bus 

If you can't ride in a straight line at the side of the road, don't ride on the road.


----------



## Spandex

If you don't leave them enough room to 'weave' (as you put it) then you're not overtaking them safely. Unlike you in your car, cyclists have to hug the side of the road where they will inevitably encounter debris and sunken drains which they can't just ride safely over (again, unlike you in your car). So, it's common sense that you should expect them to move out occasionally and without warning and it's perfectly reasonable of them to do so.

I did ask before, but out of interest how do you manage to overtake other cars? Surely they require a similar amount of space as you _should_ be giving cyclists. Does your aversion to crossing the dotted white lines suddenly disappear? Do you manage it without plowing into oncoming traffic?


----------



## barry_m2

How do I overtake a car without crossing the centre white line? Are you serious? Tell you what... Put a bike, next to a car, and it'll all become clear to you


----------



## bristolmatt

barry_m2 said:


> How do I overtake a car without crossing the centre white line? Are you serious? Tell you what... Put a bike, next to a car, and it'll all become clear to you


Tell you what, put yourself on a bike and ride in the gutter and then I'll overtake you at speed without moving out a decent way and see how you feel about it then?


----------



## barry_m2

There is no way I would ever ride a push bike on a road, too many idiots like me on the road!! 

You lot get sucked in so easy don't you  I've yet to hit a cyclist, or even come close (there, are you all happier now?!  ). If you've missed it, my point is, cyclist are 2ft wide, not 3 meters. You don't need to pull into the other side of the road to pass one unless you have no spacial awareness 

It's been a giggle reading your replies  I keep my riding off road on my push bike and on a race track on my motorbike. The roads are way too dangerous unless you're in your metal cage, and too boring if you're not


----------



## Spandex

barry_m2 said:


> How do I overtake a car without crossing the centre white line? Are you serious? Tell you what... Put a bike, next to a car, and it'll all become clear to you


I don't think I asked you that, did I? The point is, if you are capable of overtaking a car safely, despite having to cross onto the other side of the road, then you're capable of passing a cyclist safely even if that means giving them the same space as you would a car.



barry_m2 said:


> You lot get sucked in so easy don't you  I've yet to hit a cyclist, or even come close (there, are you all happier now?!  )


No, now I'm just worried that your grasp of probability is about as good as your driving skills :wink:


----------



## jamman

Christ I'm agreeing with Spandex, Barry don't be a dick all your life.


----------



## barry_m2

There are a few people in this thread that are very easy to wind up. Come on, it's a flame room. [smiley=argue.gif] Get over yourselves.


----------



## Spandex

Yep, the beauty of the flame room is that not only do you get to have a rant, but everyone else gets to have a rant about your rant... :wink:

I don't think anyone is really getting worked up. I reckon I must have devoted about 5 minutes of my life to this thread in total and haven't given it a seconds thought in between posting. People just don't agree with what you said about overtaking cyclists.


----------



## barry_m2

Spandex said:


> People just don't agree with what you said about overtaking cyclists.


I haven't hit any so far, not for the want of trying as some people seem to think :lol:


----------



## Spandex

barry_m2 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> People just don't agree with what you said about overtaking cyclists.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't hit any so far, not for the want of trying as some people seem to think :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure everyone can make that same boast right up until the point where they hit one. All it proves is that your 'technique' isn't guaranteed to kill every cyclist you use it on, which is hardly the definition of safe.

I don't think you're trying to hit them. I just think you're trying to make up excuses for treating cyclists with very little respect. I've still not heard you explain why you think giving them the same amount of space as a car is dangerous (when presumably you don't think giving a car the same amount of space as a car is dangerous).


----------



## barry_m2

You can do all the presuming you like.


----------



## jamman

barry_m2 said:


> You can do all the presuming you like.


Chucks ladder to Barry to help him get out the "stupidity hole" he's dug himself.


----------



## brian1978




----------



## John-H

Well that was entertaining. I always thought cyclists were entitled to a lane space the same as any other vehicle on the road. I don't like being squeezed into a kerb by a car forcing it's way past when on my bike and when in my car will wait until it's clear to overtake as if the bike was a slow moving full width vehicle. Wthat's the problem?


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

How has my post turned into this!


----------



## CWM3

HeroicBroccoli said:


> How has my post turned into this!


Your right, up to May I commuted into the City of London on a motorcycle, most years for the last 37, so I have had a grandstand view of the events, the overall standard of riding by cyclists is appalling and largely law breaking, even though TFL has bent over backwards to clog up the City in favour of cycling initiatives that are cyclist friendly.

The cycling lobby is well funded and politically connected and very aggressive, coupled with a transport authority that is anti anything from 4 wheels upwards unless its called a bus, they are getting a free run at redesigning the road system, but its still not enough for most cyclists who have an attitude that every law is there to be broken, red lights, pedestrian crossing, stop signs, pavements, 1 way streets etc etc.

Now I am working outside of London, I see a totally different cyclist, not so many for a start, but also they appear to largely obey the laws of the road like other road users, I am not saying its just a London issue, its not, and I am not saying the only lawbreaking road users are cyclists, they are not, but it takes 2 to tango, and in my experience the most vulnerable road users are the ones putting themselves in positions of extreme danger on a regular basis.

Last thought, when the cyclist jumps in their car, do they commit the same offences that they do on their cycle.......simple answer that we already know...of course they don't...says it all really.


----------



## Gazzer

I play it fair with cyclists & give space for them to move freely until I see them jump lights then it's war lol. My estate suddenly becomes a kerb hugger so they cannot get past on the road......makes no odds they go onto pavement lol


----------



## The Godbarber

I cycle loads and two weeks ago I cycled to Oxford and back on my fixie in 6.5 hours and in the entire 100 mile journey I never pissed one driver off because , 1 I started out at 2 am , 2 I usually ride alone , 3 I am respectful to the tonne and a half of car heading towards me!!

There are some right pricks on bikes out there and some in cars too.
But the ones in cars so far haven't had the balls to get out and have a go when I've screamed blue murder at them for taking the skin off of my elbow on the way past! !!

I have a horse too and some pricks drivers and cyclists don't seem to think horses get scared either! !


----------



## The Godbarber

P'S I don't ride the horse , im crap at it , just the Mrs and Daughter! !


----------



## Skeee

The Godbarber said:


> P'S I don't ride the horse , im crap at it , just the Mrs and Daughter! !


You may wish to rephrase this? :wink:


----------



## The Godbarber

Skeee said:


> The Godbarber said:
> 
> 
> 
> P'S I don't ride the horse , im crap at it , just the Mrs and Daughter! !
> 
> 
> 
> You may wish to rephrase this? :wink:
Click to expand...

Doh!!

Er, ill get my coat.............


----------



## clewb

Just thought this was interesting and thought it might add something to the discussion.
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle ... ents-study


----------



## Spandex

clewb said:


> Just thought this was interesting and thought it might add something to the discussion.
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle ... ents-study


I walk through central London every day and I have to say that article doesn't surprise me. I see cyclists jump the lights at pretty much every junction I pass, but they generally have good visibility and loads of time to do it without getting anywhere near other traffic (because traffic in London is rarely moving that fast) - not that I'm justifying their behaviour, because as a pedestrian I'm constantly having to dodge cyclists who jump lights, go the wrong side of central reservations or the wrong way up one way streets. And that's something that wouldn't make it into that report, because a collision between a cyclist and a pedestrian is very unlikely to be reported.

That being said, I like my lungs, so I'd much rather have London full of cyclists than full of traffic. And I'd much rather be hit by a cyclist jumping the lights than by one of the many cars that I see doing the same every day.


----------



## Skeee

Spandex said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought this was interesting and thought it might add something to the discussion.
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle ... ents-study
> 
> 
> 
> I walk through central London every day and I have to say that article doesn't surprise me. I see cyclists jump the lights at pretty much every junction I pass, but they generally have good visibility and loads of time to do it without getting anywhere near other traffic (because traffic in London is rarely moving that fast) - not that I'm justifying their behaviour, because as a pedestrian I'm constantly having to dodge cyclists who jump lights, go the wrong side of central reservations or the wrong way up one way streets. And that's something that wouldn't make it into that report, because a collision between a cyclist and a pedestrian is very unlikely to be reported.
> 
> That being said, I like my lungs, so I'd much rather have London full of cyclists than full of traffic. And I'd much rather be hit by a cyclist jumping the lights than by one of the many cars that I see doing the same every day.
Click to expand...




Guardian quote above said:


> With adult cyclists, police found the driver solely responsible in about 60%-75% of all cases, and riders solely at fault 17%-25% of the time.


 This report is no surprise to me.
Especially as yesterday a car passed me then stopped in front of me so I narrowly missed removing his N/S door mirror.
I was in the cycle lane, but unfortunately UK cycle lanes are only separated from car traffic by a white line not a curb.


----------



## John-H

We have a red cycle lane run past our works entrance that's on the wide pavement so there is a kerb between the cars and cyclists.

Where it crosses entrances there are painted stop and give way markings for the cyclists so cars have priority entering and leaving premises. Some cyclists stop but many ignore them and dangerously cross in front of entering vehicles.

Many cyclists cycle the wrong way along the cycle lane and cross the entrance without even slowing down.

We had an accident not so long ago with police involved where a driver was coming out of the entrance, looking at the traffic to his right but was hit by a cyclist coming the wrong way from his left.

I've seen an almost repeat occurrence many times. Some cyclists prefer to cycle on the road where they have priority.

The cycle lane makings are clear but understanding is not helped by certain sections of road where the accompanying red cycle lane is only on one side of the road, two way and unmarked.


----------



## #MythicBooster

There is nothing that winds me up more that all the gear cyclists that decide the helmet is the least important part grrrrrr and then drivers who don't indicate. All of these are simple things that end up being so so dangerous and it all boils down to laziness plain and simple. I get everyone's frustration and I a pretty sure going back to first part of the thread if we had hit the cyclist we would be in the wrong RIDICULOUS.

On the "Tappy Tap Tap Crappy" Thing


----------

